# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  من صفات المؤمنين في سورة الفرقان  - بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم                           
((  وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الارض هونا واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما .* والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما .* والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما *انها سائت مستقرا ومقاما *. والذين اذا انفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا وكان بين ذلك قواما *. والذين لايدعون مع الله الها أخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله الا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما *. يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه مهانا .* الا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما .* ومن تاب وعمل صالحا فأنه يتوب الى الله متابا *. والذين لا يشهدون الزور واذا مروا بالغو مروا كراما * والذين أذا ذكروا بأيات ربهم لم يخروا عليها صما وعميانا *. والذين يقولون ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين وجعلنا للمتقين أماما *. أولئك يجزون الغرفة بما صبروا ويلقون فيها تحية وسلاما .* خالدين فيها حسنت مستقرا ومقاما *.))                                              

سورة الفرقان آيه 63 _  76
الله  سبحانه وتعالى الرحمن الرحيم الذي منح عباده الصالحين الرحمه وتفضل عليهم بها و وصف عباده المؤمنين في المصحف الشريف في آيات كثيرة وبصفات متعددة وفي هذه الايات الشريفة جاء وصفهم بأعمالهم وصفاتهم مع الاخرين . فهم الذين يمشون على الارض هونا لينا ويسرا وليس المشي هنا بالاقدام وانما سيرتهم وخلقهم مع الاخرين من بني البشر وممن خلق  الله تعالى  فيتعاملون معهم في حياتهم الدنيا .وهم يتعاملون مع الجميع باليسري والهين من الاموروبالحسنى  ومنحهم الله تعالى القدرة على الصبر فأذا خاطبهم الجاهلون من المشركين او الكفار او حتى عامة الناس من صنفهم او ممن هم اقل منهم ايمانا أذا خاطبوهم بلهجة القوة والعنف والبذاءة من الكلام وما اليه فأن ردهم عليهم يكون بأفضل اللفظ وأجمل المعنى وأحسن التعبير فجاء قوله تعالى ((  واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون  قالوا سلاما )) . فهم العافون عن الناس أساءتهم اليهم بعيدا عن الخوف منهم . ومقابلة الاساءة بالاحسان والشدة باللين واللطف وجهل الجاهلين بالحكمة و بالحلم لهو من فضل الله تعالى وهدايته لنفس المؤمن الثابت الايمان .فهم لا يرجون من عملهم هذا وعفوهم هذا الا رضا الله تعالى والشد في عبادته . فاذا جاء الليل  الى الله تعالى  متوجهين في عبادة وصلاة وذكردائم  لله تعالى   . وهم يصلون الفرائض ويقومون الليل نافلة طلبا لرضى الله عليهم ومحبته في قلوبهم . وفسجودهم كناية عن الصلاة المفروضة وذكرالله يبتغون في كل ذلك . انهم يبغون رضا الله تعالى ويدعونه ان يجنبهم عذاب النار في جهنم وان لا يجعلها سكنا لهم ومستقرا لهم ذلك المستقر السيء الذي هم  انشاء الله  يوم القيامة بعيدون عنه بفضل الله ونعمته عليهم         من صفات المؤمنين التوسط في الانفاق والصرف بحسب الحاجه فلا يجعلون أيديهم مغلولة الى اعناقهم بخلا وشحا ولا يبسطونها كل البسط فينفضون كل ما لديهم من مال فيبقون معدمين مدينين بل وصفهم الله تعالى بين هذا وذاك تبعا لما لديهم من ثروة ومال وفقر وغنى . 

         ثم وصفهم بصفات ثلاث لا يقومون بها ولا يتصفون بها فهم لا يشركون بالله  تعالى ومن يشرك بالله تعالى فقد حرم الله تعالى عليه الجنة ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله قتلها الا بالحق وحق قتل النفس هو القصاص النفس بالنفس والخروج على الامام او قل الخروج من الاسلام أي من ارتد عن الاسلام حل قتله
         ولا يزنون وهي معصية ثالثة وهي افة هذا العصروبلاءه فقد انتشر الزنا بين الخلق وخاصة في الامم غير المسلمة  فاوقعهم الله تعالى بشر اعمالهم حيث سلط عليهم مرض
( الايدز) الذي انتشر بينهم  انتشار النار بالهشيم  والذي لايشفى مريضه ابدا  ويكون عالة على نفسه وعائلته وسبب او مصدر عدوى لمن تقرب منه  او خالطه   مثل  مخالطته لزوجته                                                         
       فمن فعل أي منها عاقبة الله تعالى بالاثم وضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويبقى في هذا العذاب مهانا  خالدا مخلدا بالهوان والذ لة في جهنم                                                  . 
              اما الذين فعلوا هذه المعاصي من الكفار والعصاة  والزناة ثم تركوها وندموا على ما فعلوه وتابوا توبة نصوحا الى الله تعالى ورجعوا الى طريق الحق  وانا بوا الى الله ربهم فأن الله تعالى يمحوا ذنوبهم بالتوبة               
والتوبة خلاف نسيان الذنب انما تجعل ذنبك اما م عينيك لترجع عنه فتستغفر الله تعالى وتتوب اليه وهي ان تتوب عن كل شئ سوىذكر الله تعالى وافضل ماقيل في التوبة  التوبة عن كل شي ذمه العلم الى ما مدحه القلم وهذا الوصف يعم الظاهر والباطن لمن كوشف بصريح العلم لانه لا بقاء للجهل مع العلم كما لا بقاء لليل مع الشمس وهو يستوجب جميع امور التوبه بالوصف الخاص والعام وهذا العلم يكون على الظاهر والباطن بأخص اوصاف التوبة وأعم اوصافها . ومعناها رجوع العبد عن كل ما يخالف الشرع بالانابة لكل ما يرضى الله تعالى وقيل في تفسيرها انها ترك لتسويف زمان الاوبة وهي العودة الى الحق تعالى وقيل فيها ان لاتنسى ذنبك يوما ما دمت    على قيد الحياة                                                         
        فالتوبة اذن الرجوع الى طريق الحق والهدى والابتعاد عن كل عمل منكر كان المرء يعمله . بنفس خالصة وروح طيبة وقلب نظيف غسل بماء الايمان وتنقى بثوب التقوى والاخلاص  عندها يبدل الله سيئات هذا المرء التائب الى حسنات لان الحسنات يذهبن السيئات والحسنة بعشر امثالها غفرانا من الله لذنوب عباده وجزاء على توبتهم  ورحمة بهم . وهذه التوبه يجب ان تكون توبة ثابتة وخالصة لوجهه تعالى مقرونة بالعمل الصالح والطريق القويم .

          ومن صفات المؤمنين أنهم لا يشهدون شهادة الزور تلك الشهادة الباطلة الماحقه التي تمحق شاهدها وتلقيه بأمر العذاب واشده  بل يؤدون الشهادة على حقيقتها ولا يقولون الا الحق  ولو على انفسهم او على اقرب الناس اليهم . واذا سمعوا لغوا او كلاما نابيا فحشاً او قبحا او كلاما غير لائق توقفت السنتهم عن النطق به وانفت نفوسهم مثله واعرضت عنه ترفعا وتجاوزا مؤثرين العفو والصفح  لانهم  هم العافون عن الناس . فهم لا يرضون الا بالقول الطيب والكلام السمح واللفظ المختار الحسن لذلك تراهم اذا ذكروا بايات ربهم يتدبرونها - ولا يخرون عليها صما كانهم لايسمعونها  وعميانا  أي اغلق الله قلوبهم  وجعلها تعيش بسواد وظلام ازاء فهمها - ويتفكرون في معناها ظاهرا وباطنا بقلوب يملؤها الايمان وعيون مفتوحة واعية لما  ترى واذان صاغيه سامعة ما يقال لها فهم لا يخبطون القول خبط عشواء ولا يصدرون حكما الا عن بصيرة واعية  وحكم قاطع ثابت
      ومن صفات المؤمنين توكلهم في كل امورهم                                                   
على الله تعالى والدعاء بصالح الاعمال وافضلها  ومن هذه الامور دعائهم الله تعالى ان يهب لهم من ازواجهم اولادا صالحين ومن اولادهم احفادا صالحين ايضا  وذرية بعضها من بعض تقر بها عيونهم وتفرح بها قلوبهم وتبتهج نفوسهم وافئدتهم  مجبولين على الطاعة        عبادة الله تعالى مغروسة في  قلوبهم ونفوسهم بالايمان واخلاقهم بالخلق الحميدة وصفاتهم كريمة ومن كانت ذريته صالحة سر بهم وفرح بهم في الدنيا وما أجمل ان يرى المؤمن اولاده واصغاره دائبين على طاعة الله وعبادته مؤدين حقوقه من صوم وصلاة فهم واقفون معه في صف واحد في المسجد على سبيل المثال . واضافة الى هذه الامور الدنيوية فانه مثاب  بهم كما جاء في حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن العمل الذي لاينقطع بعد الموت وجعل الولد الصالح منه . فهؤلاء الاولاد هم قرة اعين آبائهم وصدقة جارية لهم من بعدهم . وهم ائمة التقى وهداة الاخرين الى الطريق الحق والصلاح .                     
               هؤلاء الذين صفاتهم ما جاء اعلاه هم الذين وفقهم الله لدخول الجنة وغرفاتها وقصورها ينعمون بها . تلك الجنة التي فيها( ما لاعين رأت ولا اذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر ) من الخير والجمال والنعيم الدائم . تحف بهم الملائكة مرحبة ومسلمة  ان سلام عليكم ادخلوها بسلام امنين يجدون فيها تحية الملائكة لهم وتحيتهم فيما بينهم بالسلام والايمان هذه الجنة ذات النعيم المقيم والاستقرار الثابت الخالد والمقام المحمود جعلها الله تعالى لهؤلاء المؤمنين الذين يمشون على الارض هونا ... فهم اصحاب الجنة .                                      -----------------------

----------

